# RS4 Replicas



## jonc (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi,
I currently own a 2000 MY 3 Door A3 (UK Spec) in silver and am considering purchasing some replica RS4's.
Does anyone have any advice with regard to replicas and what tyres to go for? (Currently set on Toyo Proxes - what are these like for wear/grip?)
Also does anyone have any photos of a similar setup to share?
Much appreciated.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: RS4 Replicas (jonc)*

It's not silver, and it's not 3 door, but maybe it'll help.








































I'm running RS4 replicas in 17x7.5 with 225/45 17 Continental Sport Contact 2s. I wouldn't go much bigger than 17s unless the roads where you live are really smooth... ride quality suffers too much.
As you can see, mine have got poxy chromed centres which I hope to change for OEM look centres when I've got the time to search for them.








Hope this helps!


----------



## jonc (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: RS4 Replicas (jonc)*

Thanks, your car looks great.
Any chance of anyone photoshopping some RS4/RS6 alloys onto this picture?








Much appreciated.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: RS4 Replicas (jonc)*

Unfortunately my p-shopping is awful, but this is a 3dr A3T with 18" RS6 replicas.


----------

